# switch soft keys



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Wondering if its possible to switch the softkeys? Did a google search and only came up with ways to switch th n7 and nexus to the s3. Id like them to be the way of the nexus.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you mean virtual soft keys? Then yes.

What ROM are you on? If you change themes using theme chooser, most of them change the soft keys as well. In AOKP (and maybe CM - not 100%) you can click on the icon on in Nav bar settings and pick an image from your gallery or file explorer.

Atticus on Xda has an excellent thread full of soft key mods, as well as downloads for just the images. I usually never name drop that site (no disrespect meant mods!) but he has a killer list. They are in the galaxy nexus themes section.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

im wanting to swith their location. meaning menu or the right and back on the left.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

noober said:


> im wanting to swith their location. meaning menu or the right and back on the left.


Easy. What ROM are you on? Just go into Nav Bar settings and change whatever. Instructions are pretty cut and dry once you're in there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

noober said:


> im wanting to swith their location. meaning menu or the right and back on the left.


Are you talking about switching the capacitive keys below the screen?

If you are, go into /system/usr/keylayout/sec_touchkey.kl & switch the BACK & MENU. Reboot. Done.

Edit: If you want the Recents menu to popup on the right capacitive button AOSP style, change BACK to APP_SWITCHER & of course MENU to BACK.

Your ROM should have a Show action overflow selection though. Otherwise you won't have a menu selection anywhere. CM10 is under setting > System > Hardware keys > Show action overflow. I don't know if AOKP kept it in the same spot.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

currently im stock rooted. probably will flash liquid (had ot on my gnex and liked it) but thanks for help


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Are you talking about switching the capacitive keys below the screen?
> 
> If you are, go into /system/usr/keylayout/sec_touchkey.kl & switch the BACK & MENU. Reboot. Done.
> 
> ...


Know of a way to get the Menu long press to perform the Menu action? I've been wanting to switch my Menu capacitive key to Recent Apps, but I'm thinking it wouldn't work too well since I'm on a TW based ROM... I've also been wanting to make Google Now pop up with a long press of the home key, and recent apps with a double (if I can't get the previously mentioned scenario to work with TW).


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Know of a way to get the Menu long press to perform the Menu action? I've been wanting to switch my Menu capacitive key to Recent Apps, but I'm thinking it wouldn't work too well since I'm on a TW based ROM... I've also been wanting to make Google Now pop up with a long press of the home key, and recent apps with a double (if I can't get the previously mentioned scenario to work with TW).


Should be able to follow the same instructions for the back key, except replace menu with recent apps. I might do this myself

Edit. Never mind I just read what you were saying.. Dyslexia at its finest

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Know of a way to get the Menu long press to perform the Menu action? I've been wanting to switch my Menu capacitive key to Recent Apps, but I'm thinking it wouldn't work too well since I'm on a TW based ROM... I've also been wanting to make Google Now pop up with a long press of the home key, and recent apps with a double (if I can't get the previously mentioned scenario to work with TW).


I don't know how to trigger a long press. I believe I have seen a way to have the action overflow menu show up. I'm not sure where though. I'll do some research later, cuz I would like to know as well. For now, I gotta get back to work


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I don't know how to trigger a long press. I believe I have seen a way to have the action overflow menu show up. I'm not sure where though. I'll do some research later, cuz I would like to know as well. For now, I gotta get back to work


Ah, I guess I never really thought to dig for that. Thanks for the help. I probably won't get to research til later either, because kids ya know.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy tread revival! Srsly, tho. I have the same question. I would like to swap the location of the recent apps and back softkey buttons. Thanks.


----------

